# YOU HAVE GOT TO SEE THIS!!!



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

This just made my day....


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

That is one crazy and amazing 47 y/o village lady. Loved it! Never judge a book by its cover.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:jaw: Amazing!!!!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks CAN be deceiving, can't they??? Very heartwarming. Thanks, Jill, it made my day, too


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow, I'm very impressed!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I think she should win. A female version of Paul Potts. :whoo:eace:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

WOW - I literally cried thru her performance - she is fabulous!!

I thought it was so adorable when she said she had never been kissed!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

That was amazing! And sad little commentary on judgment and non-acceptance how everyone jumped to the conclusion beforehand that she must be a bad singer because she's a little eccentric, and not young and beautiful. Actually the fact that the first 2 judges were compelled to point out how surprised they were, and how every one was "against her" before they heard her sing made me wince a little. What a victory that she could put them all in their place! I can't even sing in the shower, it must be incredible to have a voice like that.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW..that was awesome!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay, how come it won't show for me? It says "Embedding disabled by request." I thought the video site must have prevented it from being seen, but, Diane, you saw it after I tried...

Must be my Apple laptop? But, I can see some other videos...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sheri, I couldn't open it here either and got the same message using a pc. I clicked on the youtube title in the blue bar right above Simon's head if you will.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Sheri, I couldn't open it here either and got the same message using a pc. I clicked on the youtube title in the blue bar right above Simon's head if you will.


Thanks, Maryam!

Wow, I'm glad I could watch it...she was WONDERFUL! That took a lot of guts to sing, after the reception she got with her intro.

You are right...never judge a book by the cover.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry I missed this thread when I did the one on Simon


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I heard in an interview that Ms Boyle has been caring for her Mum... who just pased away. She said she did this to honor her. To have the confidence to stand up and deliver this preformance speaks to the love her mom gave her. I am sure she's very proud!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I've watched this several times already. It makes me well up every time. I wish they showed that girl who rolled her eyes and smirked AFTER Susan sang. I want to slap that girl.

They should just cancel the contest for the rest of the season and give Susan her own show!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my, check this little half-landsman of mine out. I want to adopt him, his voice, and his dimples. I planned on naming my future son Shaheen anyway... Make sure to watch past the 2 min mark, it'll be well worth it!


----------

